# Passpor Talenets on top of Dependent Visa



## Bibhu Prakash Das (10 mo ago)

Hi All,

My wife has a work permit ( Passport Talente visa ) and I have a dependent visa of type D from France.
I have been selected by a company in France, wondering if my future organisation can apply Passport Talenet visa for me on top of existing dependent visa that i have ? Is it possible to have 2 types of visa ( Passport Talente and dependent visa ) at the same time?

Thanks,
Bibhu


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I'm fairly certain with the passeport talent that the accompanying family members do have work privileges. But it's actually up to the employer to ascertain that you can work on whatever type of residence permit you have. Point your employer-to-be to these web pages:








Comment faire pour embaucher un salarié étranger ?


L'employeur qui souhaite embaucher un étranger doit vérifier s'il a le droit de travailler en France. L'étranger doit avoir une autorisation de travail ou être originaire d'un pays pour lesquels l'autorisation de travail n'est pas obligatoire (Espace économique européen - EEE, Suisse, Monaco...




entreprendre.service-public.fr












Démarches - Ministère de l'Intérieur


Le portail officiel du ministère de l’Intérieur consacré aux démarches administratives : carte grise, immatriculation, carte d'identité, passeport, permis de conduire, accueil des étrangers, acquisition et détention d'armes, associations, élections, réglementation routière, volontariats




www.demarches.interieur.gouv.fr


----------

